# 25th Anniversary Golf GTi



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmmmmm ..... Anyone have one of these?

The litterature says it has an autodimming rear view mirror and rain sensing wipers - Mine dont. The dealer is saying that it was a misprint in the literature and none of the cars have these features - but is offering me money back!!!!

Just wondered what other haev before I say anything.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yes... but it doesnt come with those bits. It was a misprint in the brouchure : and if you ordered before June then you got Â£400 compensation.

rgds


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Oh well mine was ordered in August and delivered in September and no one told me - letter in order I think.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If yours was ordered in August, then you shouldn't qualify for the money back. So if your dealer is offering you the money back I'd take it.

Then write your letter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

and very quick..... 

for a golf ;D


----------

